# Is it worth switching from Kauai to the Big Island?



## Firepath (Jun 27, 2018)

1st trip for our family to Hawaii next May. I thought we were all set on Kauai, but started having second thoughts after reading about the great beaches that could turn treacherous at any moment (Kauai Revealed - great book by the way). Kids want to paddleboard and it looks like other islands might offer calmer opportunities for that. Then I had an RCI match on my OGS for 2 BR at The Bay Club at Waikoloa on the Big Island for the exact dates we prefer. It looks really nice and a good location. Anyone have opinions on this location and activities?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 27, 2018)

No matter where you go in Hawaii, the ocean can turn treacherous in a moment.  That doesn't meant it will - but it can.  Kauai has lots of awesome beaches and places to *paddle board, snorkel and swim, but you have to use caution and common sense in the ocean - everywhere.  

*Kauai has a couple of big rivers where you can paddle board, too.

It's no different on the BI.  Personally, I don't think I would plan a trip to the  BI until the volcano calms down, but that's just me.  (I actually have 2 exchanges to Waikoloa in 2019, but we will probaby cancel if the volcano stays active.)


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 27, 2018)

All beaches can be dangerous and all beaches can turn treacherous at any moment.

If it is sandy beaches that you seek, Kauai is a better choice than the Big Island.

But there are no bad choices overall.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 27, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> All beaches can be dangerous and all beaches can turn treacherous at any moment.
> 
> If it is sandy beaches that you seek, Kauai is a better choice than the Big Island.
> 
> But there are no bad choices overall.



WHERE are you staying on Kauai?

*I don't think the authors of Kauai Revealed are saying that the ocean in Kauai is _more dangerous_ than any other island - they are just saying that the ocean can be dangerous anywhere.

To add to what Robert said, all of the islands were created by volcanoes and over many, many years, the vocanic rock gradually breaks down into sandy beaches.  The BI is the newest island, so much of it's coastline is still lava rock.  Kauai is the oldest island, so it's coastline has had more time to change from lava rock to sandy beaches.

Much of the BI looks like this pictures of the Waikoloa coastline - black lava rock:


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 27, 2018)

We didn't like staying in Waikoloa.  We had to always drive far to everywhere (beaches, restaurants, etc).  We wished we stayed in Kona instead.  Though there aren't beaches there, there's good snorkeling.  

Kauai is smaller, but like Denise said, where you stay makes a difference.  We were on the east side in the fall, so the beaches on that side of the island were rarely swimmable.  We ended up on the north or south ends every day (more driving).  Kauai is smaller and more manageable for sight-seeing too.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2018)

You’ll find great opportunities for paddle boarding on Kauai. The ocean is a little calmer in May also. So I wouldn’t let that scare you away but if the dates are better for you on the Big Island that would work too. The Big Island is Big so there will be more driving. I myself would go to the Big Island even with all the activity but that’s me. The park being closed is a mark against it though.
I don’t have any respiratory issues either.  

I haven’t been to the Big Island In a few years so I want to go to the volcano but the park being closed doesn’t help. I would probably do a plane tour though.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Don't let fear of waves or currents affect your choice of what island to stay on.

Where you stay on any island makes a difference; btw--The Bay Club is a starkly beautiful property.

I just prefer Kauai; it is lush, green and I find it to be one of the most beautiful places in the world.


----------



## Xan (Jun 27, 2018)

Firepath said:


> 1st trip for our family to Hawaii next May. I thought we were all set on Kauai, but started having second thoughts after reading about the great beaches that could turn treacherous at any moment (Kauai Revealed - great book by the way). Kids want to paddleboard and it looks like other islands might offer calmer opportunities for that. Then I had an RCI match on my OGS for 2 BR at The Bay Club at Waikoloa on the Big Island for the exact dates we prefer. It looks really nice and a good location. Anyone have opinions on this location and activities?



I have stayed here over ten years ago, and loved the resort, even though it wasn’t on the ocean or in view!
Hapuna Beach up the road is heaven. Get there early, and it costs to get in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jun 27, 2018)

Xan said:


> I have stayed here over ten years ago, and loved the resort, even though it wasn’t on the ocean or in view!
> Hapuna Beach up the road is heaven. Get there early, and it costs to get in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The cost for parking at Hapuna is $5.00.  Some days they don't even seem to collect.


----------



## brianfox (Jun 27, 2018)

I would pick south end of Kauai any day (Poipu/Koloa/Lihue) - especially over the current conditions on Big Island.


----------



## ljmiii (Jun 27, 2018)

I'd take Kauai over Waikoloa most days of the week...it's a lush paradise-y island with lots of great beaches.  Waiohai on the South Shore's Poipu Beach is one of the places we own and we love the area. Also, Kauai offers great (and calm) paddleboarding on it's rivers - The Waimea River on the East coast is the most popular but the North Shore's Hanalei River and South Shore's Hanapepe River are also good kayak/paddleboard spots.

That said, The Bay Club is a great resort (we're staying there for a few days in August). It's just that Waikoloa is far from most of the places/activities on the Big Island we want to visit (Kailua Kona/Captain Cook/Volcano/Hilo).


----------



## JIMinNC (Jun 27, 2018)

We love the Waikoloa resort area on the Big Island. It's actually my wife's favorite resort area on any of the islands (I prefer Kaanapali on Maui, but Waikoloa is my #2). Great golf courses, an excellent beach at A-Bay, and an even nicer beach - Hapuna Beach - just up the road. The contrast between the green golf courses and landscaping and the black lava rock is so scenic. Good restaurants in the area and up the mountain in Waimea.

We're not at all worried about the volcano. We're going in March 2019 and are actually hoping the volcano is still erupting, in hopes that we can find a way to see some of the eruption from a boat or a helicopter (overflights can't go below 3000 feet right now). The eruption is in the far southeastern corner of the Big Island over 80 miles straight line and 150 miles by car from the Waikoloa area. In fact, Waikoloa is about as far away from the eruption as anywhere on the island. The prevailing winds generally keep any volcanic vog away from Waikoloa, but it is possible to get a little haze in some wind conditions. The news reports make it look like the whole island is filling with lava, but it's actually only a small area in the southeast. The only downside of the eruption is Volcanoes National Park is closed and may be for some time due to the ongoing deflation of the Kilauea summit (since all of the lava has left the summit and has moved down to the southeast where the eruption is occurring) which is causing a lot of land to move around up there. If the park is the main reason you want to go, then you could be disappointed.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jun 27, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Much of the BI looks like this pictures of the Waikoloa coastline - black lava rock:



True, much does. But there are also great beaches. Here are two. A-Bay at Waikoloa is the one with the trees; and the other one is Hapuna Beach I believe. Hapuna is one of the best beaches I've been to in all of the islands. Uncrowded and largely unspoiled.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 28, 2018)

I like the BI too - it's my 2nd favorite after Kauai, but for a first timer - the vast size of the lava fields and lava coastlines  are kind of a surprise.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 28, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> All beaches can be dangerous and all beaches can turn treacherous at any moment.
> 
> If it is sandy beaches that you seek, Kauai is a better choice than the Big Island.
> 
> But there are no bad choices overall.



Kauai may have more sandy beaches than the Big Island, but IMO, BI has more swimmable beaches than Kauai.
I remember as a kid growing up in Honolulu, hearing about people drowning on Kauai due to strong undertows.
Not just tourists, but locals and strong swimmers.
I'm biased based on those stories, but I wouldn't swim on the east or north side of Kauai except in summer.

I remember a few years ago at end of June, being at Haena State park on Kauai's north side, and amazed at the rather steep sand bank at water's edge.  The water was pretty calm then, but the steep bank indicated some pretty significant waves crashing on shore in winter/spring.
Unless you're into body surfing, I prefer waves at swimming beaches to break way wa-yy out from shore.
So I like the 'flatter' beach to water entry angles, of Hapuna beach and others on Big Island, and southern Oahu.

Big Island is better than Kauai for snorkeling and deep water sports such as fishing  Kauai is far more tropical and green, and compact.
Big Island traffic isn't too bad, but Kauai can get pretty bogged down between Kapaa and Poipu.


----------



## geoand (Jun 29, 2018)

Luanne said:


> The cost for parking at Hapuna is $5.00.  Some days they don't even seem to collect.


This is a wonderful beach.  However, I think the one at Mauna Kea hotel just north of Hapuna is the best.  Limited parking but it is an easy hike from Hapuna beach to Mauna Kea beach so the parking issue at Mauna kea is no big deal.  Last time we were there, I had a leg issue and had to walk with a cane.  I dropped the family off at Mauna Kea, drove to hapuna and carried a chair on my back and used my cane to hike to Mauna Kea


----------



## bnoble (Jun 29, 2018)

Why not both? We are finishing our week in the Waikoloa area after first spending a week on the East side of Kauai. Both were/are great. We are in EDT, so the flights are long enough that only one week doesn't do the trip justice.

As a side note: I thought the volcano was something to run _to_ not _away from_. We took a lava boat tour on Wednesday, and it was one of the top few experiences I have had in my 49 years on the planet.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 29, 2018)

geoand said:


> This is a wonderful beach.  However, I think the one at Mauna Kea hotel just north of Hapuna is the best.  Limited parking but it is an easy hike from Hapuna beach to Mauna Kea beach so the parking issue at Mauna kea is no big deal.  Last time we were there, I had a leg issue and had to walk with a cane.  I dropped the family off at Mauna Kea, drove to hapuna and carried a chair on my back and used my cane to hike to Mauna Kea


The beach at the Mauna Kea is the first Hawaiian beach I had any experience with.  We were staying at the Mauna Kea back in 1968 when it was the only resort up there.  You entered the beach area from a kind of tunnel (as I remember it) and all of a sudden were just exposed to this gorgeous beach.  I grew up in southern California so beaches were nothing new to me, but this one was special.  We tend not to go there when we're on the Big Island just because of the limited parking and will go to Hapuna instead.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 30, 2018)

Luanne said:


> The beach at the Mauna Kea is the first Hawaiian beach I had any experience with.  We were staying at the Mauna Kea back in 1968 when it was the only resort up there.  You entered the beach area from a kind of tunnel (as I remember it) and all of a sudden were just exposed to this gorgeous beach.  I grew up in southern California so beaches were nothing new to me, but this one was special.  We tend not to go there when we're on the Big Island just because of the limited parking and will go to Hapuna instead.



Hey Luanne, I was at the Mauna Kea beach too back in 1968, or thereabouts, except my family couldn't afford to stay there. We were driving around the north end of the island, and stopped off for the public access to the beach.  My pre-teen eyes thought it was the best beach I ever saw, and that was coming from living on Oahu all my life.  I haven't been back since, and hope to on my next visit to Big Island.  But I still won't be staying at the Mauna Kea, since I have timeshares now!


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 30, 2018)

Beaches and Oceans can be a lot of fun. But they can turn dangerous if one is not use to them and you don't keep an eye out. We have snorkeled and swum in beaches all over Kauai, Maui, and the BI. As a kid I swam and snorkeled all over Oahu. Whether or not a beach can turn dangerous should not be the deciding factor on an Island.

People get into trouble in oceans water all over the world. Some even drown. This has not stopped us from swimming and snorkeling all over the World. People even get into trouble on Oregon Beaches. A few months ago a young man from Colorado that was Boogie Boarding on a Oregon Beach got sucked out by a sneaker wave. His father went into the water to safe him. Both drowned. Is this going to stop people from Boogie Boarding on Oregon Beaches - no.

Many times people that are not use to Oceans and Beaches will be swimming and get caught in a rip current and pulled out deeper. Most peoples' instinct is to try and swim back to the Beach. Which is fighting the rip current. This is wrong and can lead to trouble. You should swim parallel to the Beach. Yes you will pulled out but you will find that suddenly you are released from the rip current and then you can turn and swim into the Beach.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2018)

One more thing - unless you are a confident swimmer, you should wear a floatation device in the ocean - especially children and elderly people.  A large percentage of people who drown in Hawaii are Sr. citizens.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 30, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> Hey Luanne, I was at the Mauna Kea beach too back in 1968, or thereabouts, except my family couldn't afford to stay there. We were driving around the north end of the island, and stopped off for the public access to the beach.  My pre-teen eyes thought it was the best beach I ever saw, and that was coming from living on Oahu all my life.  I haven't been back since, and hope to on my next visit to Big Island.  But I still won't be staying at the Mauna Kea, since I have timeshares now!



Funny how perspective changes things.  I think Mauna Kea beach is a great beach, but I like Kailua Beach on Oahu better.  I think it's the things we know that filters our memories.

When I was very young ( <5 years old), we lived for a time in this enormous house in Crescent City, California.  I remember it being this huge place, far bigger than our family of five would ever be able to fill up.  30 years later my Mom and I took a trip down the California coast, and we looked up that house in Crescent City, just to see if it was still there.  Mom knew the street name, and we drove right to the house.

It was a cracker box.  So small, it was laughable.  Even my Mom kept staring in wonder, saying, "It was so much bigger when we lived here."  Nothing had changed - it was the same size, the same trees in the yard and such - only our own perspective was different.

I've spent time on Mauna Kea beach, and I agree, it is a very nice place.  But to answer the question posted by OP, I think there are more beaches on Kauai that are as nice. Be safe and smart about ocean conditions anywhere, and you'll be fine.  There is more to see that is different than what the Big Island will show you right now.  After the volcano settles down things may be different, but at this time, I'd say stay on Kauai and enjoy your vacation.


----------



## daventrina (Jun 30, 2018)

I wouldn’t base the decision solely on the thought that Kauai beached might become treacherous.
That happens on all of the islands. That said, some the beaches on Maui are likely better protected as some site behind Molokai, Lanao, and Kahoolawe affording some protection from the open ocean.

If beaches are an important part, Maui probably offers the most accessible set of beaches.

Picking an island would depend on many things. FOt the Big Island traveling with kids, one consideration would be how much time you want to spend in a car driving with kids .... it is a BIG island and one would spend more time driving that any other island.

I wouldn’t make a change in plans in going to the BI based on the volcano unless my accommodations were in Pune. The volcano activity is in a tingly soith east corner of the island and has little impact on the rest of the island. The biggest impact is that Queens Bath, Fish ponds lo longer exist so no one will ever see them again. VNP is closed so if that is a deal breaker then that may be worth consideration, but there are MANY other things to see on the island. The current visitor center may never open again, so thinking yuo may go there in the future may have little consideration.

Plans are in progress to create a lava viewing area ... given the opportunity so see that, it’s amazing 

You didn’t specify your kids ages ... but Kauai probably doesn’t have the same variety that may be of interest of kids.

Maui might be worth consideration.
But between the choice of Kauai or Big Island ... we’d probably pick Big Island


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 30, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Funny how perspective changes things.  I think Mauna Kea beach is a great beach, but I like Kailua Beach on Oahu better.  I think it's the things we know that filters our memories.



True,  I like Kailua Beach too, tho don't have as much time to go there while in Honolulu 
Kailua has the finest white sand of the Oahu beaches.



geist1223 said:


> B
> 
> Many times people that are not use to Oceans and Beaches will be swimming and get caught in a rip current and pulled out deeper. Most peoples' instinct is to try and swim back to the Beach. Which is fighting the rip current. This is wrong and can lead to trouble. You should swim parallel to the Beach. Yes you will pulled out but you will find that suddenly you are released from the rip current and then you can turn and swim into the Beach.



Yes this is the recommended method to get out of a rip current.  However if you're not a strong swimmer (I'm not), I think there's a higher likelihood of panicking and reacting to instinct.  The things I know I should do often just flies out of my mind if I've never trained or practiced for these types of unusual situations.

The Kauai Parks dept has signs at some beaches warning of undertows. Hope beach goers are noticing  these and heed the signs.


----------



## Kapolei (Jun 30, 2018)

I would be very careful sending kids off into the ocean on a paddle board in Hawaii.  While there are few places that are low risk, you better know what you are doing and not be afraid to ask.

Currents, winds, location of reef, sharks ..... the ocean is not forgiving.  

And don’t forget to wear sunscreen.


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 30, 2018)

I have thought about it and you should go to the BI or Maui.


----------



## Firepath (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks everyone, this is all really good info. I'm still undecided so I'll probably just wait and see what matches come up with my OGS on RCI. If something good shows up and is right at the water I'll probably take it whichever island since they all seem appealing to me. At least we can enjoy looking at the ocean if not actually going in it. And maybe we'll just have to go back a second time to try another island.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Jul 2, 2018)

I biased to BI, but either is good.  The best beaches are on the South Kohala Coast, where Waikolo’a Beach Resort is located. Best snorkeling as well.  Plenty to do there as well as accessible area on BI many times greater than accessible area on Kauai, even with VNP closed.

That said I look forward to returning to Kauai, it’s so beautiful.


----------



## Kapolei (Jul 2, 2018)

Firepath said:


> Thanks everyone, this is all really good info. I'm still undecided so I'll probably just wait and see what matches come up with my OGS on RCI. If something good shows up and is right at the water I'll probably take it whichever island since they all seem appealing to me. At least we can enjoy looking at the ocean if not actually going in it. And maybe we'll just have to go back a second time to try another island.




You definitely should enjoy the ocean.  There are many places that are normally free of strong currents, dangerous reef, and sharks.  Just make sure you do your homework and ask the questions at the hotel or the lifeguard stand before you venture in.


----------



## jnsrusty (Jul 3, 2018)

We are at the Bay Club on the Big Island right now and it is amazing!  We have a 1 bedroom, but would love to get a 2 bedroom at Bay Club as they face the golf course.  If you are looking for great beaches for the kids to paddle board and snorkel, there are 3 beautiful beaches within 15 minutes of the resort.  We went to Mauna Kea our first day and it was calm and gorgeous.  It's about 15 minutes away and has paddle board rentals at the Mauna Kea Resort.  Hapuna beach is just south of Mauna Kea beach and is equally beautiful, but just a tad more choppy.  Today we are headed to A-Bay which is actually the closest to the resort (5 minutes).   We have visited Kauai, Oahu, and Maui and I would highly recommend the Big Island.  The only downside I see to this island is the vog.  You definitely don't want to be staying in Kona right now as the vog is pretty heavy.  It hasn't effected our breathing when we were in Kona, but the skies are gray and ugly!


----------



## Firepath (Jul 10, 2018)

So it looks like I likely can choose from the following in Kauai: Kauai Beach Villas (Lihue), Lawai Beach Resort (Koloa), and Pono Kai (Kapaa) in the south and east sides. I think they are all closer to where we'd want to spend most of our time. Have any of you split your stay between the east/south and north sides of the island? I'm wondering if it's worth maybe 4 days in the south or east and then move to the north coast for 3-4 days. I think I could get Bali Hai or Ka'eo Kai there, maybe Shearwater if I was really lucky. I know it's a pain to pack up and move but I'm thinking we might be able to avoid traffic by not driving back and forth. If I had 2 full weeks I think I'd do it for sure but we can't all get away for that long.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 10, 2018)

I haven't split my time, but I owned at Kauai Beach Villas for years.  Staying right there is so central to everything, you just make a right or left turn outside of the resort, and head to wherever you want to go.  If you stay way south or north, you really have to commit to driving somewhere else.  Given your choices, I'd say stay at Kauai Beach Villas or Pono Kai for the whole time.  Then drive north or south and spend the day.  It isn't THAT far away.

Another point about staying central on the island is that stores in Kapa'a, Lihue, and the airport, are very close by.  If you stay far north or south, again, it's a commitment to get to "town" for something.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 10, 2018)

We move from north to south but we are there for 2 to 3 weeks. Lawai is right across the road from a good snorkeling spot where you can see numerous fish and Moray Eels. Only a very small area of sand, mainly rocks. We snorkel there a lot. Only a short drive from safe beach at Poipu. Not far from Spouting Horn. Easy drive to Waimea Canyon. 

Others will have to talk about KBV and Pona Kai. I believe they are both located on beaches. Just don't know how safe for swimming. Anini Beach is triple reef protected and shallow. It is between Kapa'a and Princeville.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 10, 2018)

Firepath said:


> So it looks like I likely can choose from the following in Kauai: Kauai Beach Villas (Lihue), Lawai Beach Resort (Koloa), and Pono Kai (Kapaa) in the south and east sides...Have any of you split your stay.


I think I'm as uncertain as you are. So here are a few observations that stop short of advice...

I've stayed both on the North and South Shore but I've never split stayed. We liked the Koloa area best and bought there. But both are more vacation paradise-y than the East Coast.

Kapaa is cute and Lihue is not...but both have great eats. Hamura Saimin has been a favorite of ours for longer than I care to admit and the Kauai Beer Company has become a 'must go' spot while passing through Lihue.

For people who want to be in the water I tend to recommend the South Shore. That said, the Waimea River on the East coast is THE place for year round paddleboarding with the North Shore's Hanalei River second and South Shore's (far west) Hanapepe River third.

Lawai Beach Resort is a great location - right across the street from Lawai Beach and the Beach House restaurant and a very short trip to Kikui'ula Village and the next door strip mall with a world of good eats...from Da Crack and Makai Sushi to Merriman's and Roy's 1849. Poipu Beach with it's protecting reef is amazing for swimming, snorkeling, and viewing wildlife and is a short distance to the East.

You will love Kauai no matter where you stay.


----------

